# natural wood color paint



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm assuming the beam is currently painted a solid color. This is what I would do:

1. Choose a color that pleases you and works with your wall color. You can also purchase a tool at the big box stores that you can use to make a wood pattern
2. Prime the beam with a tinted primer to make it easier for your 'wood' color to cover.
3. Paint your beam.
4. After beam dries really well, put another coat of paint, slightly darker than your base coat and use your tool to create the wood look. Hope this helps.

I've also seen on TV where they duplicated the wood look with a paint brush that looks like it's had notches cut in it. Then they blended it a little bit with cheese cloth but I've never done that.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are quite a few wood graining tools out there and if you want to patronize your local paint store and not an evil box store they should have something. I use one now and then that simulates a number of grain types depending on what surface you use. It is just a rubber piece mounted on a plastic handle thingie. I think I paid $10-12 for it years ago.

The basic technique described sounds alright. You might find that a glaze works better for the second color rather than an opaque paint but you will just have to experiment. The paint or art store will have glazes or mediums for making them. Sometimes oil paints work out a little better for this because they don't set up so fast and you have a little more time to work them. Latex acrylics work fine with some practice though and you can buy retarders if you need them to slow the drying time. 

"Recipes for Walls" is one set of good books on faux finishes if you think you want to read up. This isn't rocket science though and you will learn more by just trying it.


----------

